# Old Mill/Waterfall



## Flems (Feb 3, 2011)

Heres a couple from a small walk I went on the other day. I knew there was a waterfall, and that was the main goal for the shoot. Little did I know the gorge was fenced off, and even if I made the plunge the slopes were covered in ice/snow. I'll return soon with some better equipped gear .

Please dont mind the vignette/grain, I was toying around in Bridge and kind of like the effect. Just a quick and easy touch .

Feel free to C&C if you wish. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 3, 2011)

I love all of them and they look great as a series. I'm actually diggin the grain and vignettes. Your compositions are all very pleasing. And love your angle on the big door. Makes it even bigger looking.


----------



## Awoodward (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 3, 2011)

I like them too.  My Fav is the last!


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 3, 2011)

I really like them.  The fence one is my favorite


----------



## Flems (Feb 3, 2011)

Thx everyone. I still havent settled on a favourite yet. Heres a few more to check out including another variation on the fence


----------



## Frequency (Feb 4, 2011)

First shot is excellent; second one is artistic; i really liked the exaggerating angle; fourth is felt as incomplete story; in the second set, the middle one is fantastic

Regards


----------



## Flems (Feb 4, 2011)

This is one of my last faves from the set. I like it yet at the same time I feel it also has a story that is not well told. Just looking for some input .





Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 5, 2011)

The story is better told here 

Regards


----------



## kalliela (Feb 6, 2011)

Love these!


----------



## Bourne (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the first one, the use of the light and shadows is really excellent!


----------



## Larry67 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice shots.


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 13, 2011)

I really like #1, great shot

Vignette looks good -- almost like an old fashioned photo -- good job!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I particularly like #1, as well, and I think the vignetting is appropriate in that particular shot.  Is there as much noise in the sky as I think I'm seeing?


----------



## susieb721 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd love to see these in sepia tones. Not extremely brown, just brown hues/nearly b&w. And the first I'd love to see in full color. I love finding unique pieces to shoot. Very nice.


----------



## Flems (Feb 13, 2011)

As requested . I removed the grain as a comparison as well.



 



Heres another shot that wasn't originally included. Both colour and sepia (althought it could use a TOUCH more brown) .


----------



## holland1945 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow.  I love them.


----------



## PopCulture (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the second one. Really like how you captured that old fence.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice.  I do like the color you posted in the first shot in post #16 - the slight color really adds to the image, IMO.  I also like the fence pics.


----------



## calexcyou (Feb 21, 2011)

nice B & W ...


----------



## Frequency (Feb 23, 2011)

The tints helped only to enhance the quality


----------

